# Ibs Help?



## blah2222 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sort of a gross story, but I need help, and I guess this is one of the best places to get it. For 2 weeks (just to be concise, i will list everything I have experienced, regardless of whether it's still happening) I have been experiencing: Constipation, 3 bowel movements a day, deformed stool, severe gas, leaky gas, what feels like anal discharge, but never any markings in my pants, stomach rumbling (from bowels, not stomach), also some mild pains. I have been eating a lot of fiber and have been eating Greek yogurt for breakfast everyday for the past week and a half (however for the past 2 days I haven't had as much fiber, but at least 8 grams (don't know if that is a lot) {EDIT* I actually checked, and before a day or two ago I was getting at least 20 grams}, I am taking miralax (for about a week), beano and wallgreens extra strength gas reliever (these have helped a lot, i have like %60-%70 percent less gas during the day). And for the past 2 days, my bowel movements were finally starting to look semi-normal (regular brown, no bits of food, not that much excess mucus) However after going an hour after I had a semi-healthy bowel movement, I had a repulsive bowel movement that was light brown and several very long stools with a fuzzy look to them, almost as if it were a coating. Then the third time I went, I was back to my soft, gross stool with bits of undigested food (or so I think) in them. Whats really driving me mad is the leaky gas. Only at school and on the bus to school, I smell a sulfur smell, and it's faint but it drives me FUCKING mad! No one has said anything, so I dont know if i am going insane or what! I have had no Diarrhea, however it has sort of smelled like it and the stool has been soft, but no actual liquid. I have been running for 20 minutes a day for the past 2 days, and while my symptoms are getting sort of better, I am not sure. Also I am not even sure if it IBS. My doctor says I am having this because of the recent change in diet. I thought it was IBS, however when reading around the stomach pains are described as much worse, the gas is more abundant, people vomit, have blood, way more mucus than a few tiny blobs, don't poop for weeks, etc.


----------

